# Dropbox, dossier dropbox sur disque externe



## CETAITLUI (27 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous...

Problème simple...
Mon dossier dropbox prend du ventre et de la place sur mon DD principal puisqu'il contient tous les dossiers placés sur dropbox.
De plus , Dropbox offre maintenant 1 To pour l'abonnement de base à 10. Ce qui m'incite à y placer pour partage, toute ma photothèque et mes fichiers musicaux.

Mon disque dur de 500 Go du mac mini ne supportera pas d'avaler tout ça...

J'ai lu que l'on pouvait déplacer le dossier dropbox de l'ordi vers un autre emplacement, mais je ne suis pas certain que cet emplacement puisse se trouver sur un *disque externe*...

Merci de me dire si je peux faire cette manip' sans danger et si vous l'avez déjà faite....
J'ai déjà 90 Go à déplacer, je veux le faire avant d'en avoir 900 !!! ^^

Merci d'avance


----------



## pascalformac (27 Novembre 2014)

dropbox répond déjà à cette question ( y compris supports externes)
Dropbox - Comment déplacer mon dossier Dropbox vers un nouvel emplacement ?


----------



## CETAITLUI (27 Novembre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> dropbox répond déjà à cette question ( y compris supports externes)



Merci...

Donc, possible, mais dangereux...
Mais je ne vois pas comment faire autrement lorsque l'on veut partager plus de données que ne peut en contenir raisonnablement le Mac...
Si des participants à ce forum ont déjà pris ce risque, merci de me le faire savoir...


----------



## pascalformac (27 Novembre 2014)

en même temps les "warning" de dropbox sont là pour LES dédouaner

ce ne sont que des rappels de bon sens ( par rapport à branchement et montage de volumes) et l'*appli* Dropbox ( pas le dossier, l'*appli*)

par ailleurs quand Dropbox supprime il y a AUSSI l'historique arrière ( coté serveur) qui est possible

et rappel
Si l'*APPLI* Dropbox n'est PAS ouverte il n'y a alors aucune synchro , et donc  aucun changement enclenché ( que disque externe soit actif ou non)

suffit de prendre l'habitude de ne lancer l'appli QUE quand  le DD externe est monté !


----------



## CETAITLUI (27 Novembre 2014)

Excellents conseils...Merci...

Je fais l'essai illico... et reviendrai ici pour rendre compte...


----------



## CETAITLUI (28 Novembre 2014)

Me revoila...
Mon dossier dropbox a été transféré sur un disque externe...
La synchronisation a pris beaucoup de temps...
J'ai fait ce qu'il fallait pour que l'application dropbox ne se lance pas au démarrage...
Et je resterai prudent dans cette configuration comme le conseille le site de dropbox.
J'ai gagné beaucoup de Go sur le disque du mac mini...

Merci Pascal !!!


----------



## pascalformac (28 Novembre 2014)

Tu as été aidé, à ton tour d'aider.

Aide les suivants qui auraient un problème similaire.
Comment?
Cliquer "résolu"
( via le menu "outils de la discussion", en haut à droite)


----------

